

Why Chivalry Needs to Die - dsr12
https://fourthwave.quora.com/Why-Chivalry-Needs-to-Die

======
anigbrowl
I open/hold doors for other people, regardless of gender. It's just good
manners. Anyone who comments on the door-holding habits of others without
being directly involved, is not being chivalrous, just a busybody.

